# Humminbird® Launches HELIX™ 5 G2 with CHIRP and AutoChart® Live !



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

_Second generation of the compact HELIX 5 family features CHIRP, AutoChart® Live, SmartStrike™ and updated user interface. _












*RACINE, WI. (October 12, 2016) *- Humminbird® is pleased to announce the HELIX™ 5 G2 units, the second generation of the Humminbird HELIX 5, bringing anglers new features and a compelling value. The GPS units in the family all come pre-loaded with AutoChart® Live and are compatible with all Humminbird LakeMaster® charts, including SmartStrike™. In addition, the new units include digital sonar, Side Imaging and Down Imaging capabilities that have been enhanced through the use of CHIRP operating frequencies. 


All units feature the original HELIX 5's best-in-class, ultra-bright 5-inch diagonal HD widescreen color display and professional features, but also include a new updated user interface. 




*Read more here:*

http://view.exacttarget.com/?qs=f3b...84195bcc1021d588689e437f2028c3e2d93d92bf0c1c9


----------

